# Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall 4.4 vs. ZoneAlarm Free 6.5



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Which free firewall is better:


Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall 4.4
or

ZoneAlarm Free 6.5

I have ZA Free 6.5 and did a test and it showed that the SSH Port was left open and the ping was as well. SOCKS, PPTP, and UPnP were closed but not stealthed. Should I keep ZA Free 6.5 or change to Sunbelt Kerio Firewall 4.4.
Does SKPF 4.4 do better?


----------

